# Meat shields for hire; Ork Allies Suggestions?



## Kolonel Grotsnik (Mar 25, 2011)

Since my guard can no longer rely on their tanks to keep the enemy from them I'm looking to invest in some meat shields... I mean Allies to keep them from harm.

Orks seem the best choice both for my army's fluff and conversion possibilities, you have to see my guard to understand.

I'm thinking of taking a unit of 30 shoota boyz with eavy armour so I don't have to rely on cover saves to keep them save most of the time. They'll be backed up by a unit of nob bikers and warboss who will go where needed.
Also thinking about a unit of burna boyz in a battlewagon?

*Anyway let me know what you think and if you can suggest any other ally list alternatives? Also big shoota or rokkit for the big squad?
*_(Before anyone suggests it; NO I ain't painting up 60 shoota boyz!)_


----------



## sam17719 (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi mate,
Nice list, and yeah Orks are a great meat shield, the more the better, although Guardsmen are good too =)), (if they fit your army list). As for the Burna Boyz in the Battlewagon and the Nob Bikers + Warboss its a great idea but Orks are an aggressive, mainly melee race, so decide if you want your Guard to be aggressive or not or possibly half half so that your army evens out. 
Hope this helps you find a list that works well, Happy Gaming =))


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

It's probably a bit more expensive that you're after but 460 points will get you Inq Coteaz and 24 Crusaders from the GK Codex. 

24 3+ Invul saves aren't to be sneezed at?

Not very Orky though


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

With allies, and Orks in particular, don't bother with fancy stuff. Rather than Eavy Armour, take 60 Boyz and a Big Mek. Mek can take a Force Field if you have money to spend. You want the Orks as a meat-shield, and nothing they can do is honestly very much compared to what Guard can do. Nob Bikers with Warboss will eat up lots of points that really need to go into the Guard. Orks are only really kept competitive by the amount of heavy lifting their remarkably efficient Troops can do. Sticking to a cheap allied detachment is best. For example, if you want a Battlewagon filled with Burna Boyz, why not buy two Hellhounds instead for flames? Or a pair of Multiple Rocket Pod Valkyries? Or even a Manticore with points left over? They're all valid anti-infantry options within your own Codex.

Midnight


----------

